Is Twitter down for anyone else? - karanwalia
======
rubiquity
The copyright on Twitter's maintenance page is still set to 2012.

[http://imgur.com/eb3AbX6](http://imgur.com/eb3AbX6)

~~~
Timothee
As far as I know, it doesn't have to (shouldn't?) be updated for the current
year if it doesn't change.

From
[http://www.copyright.gov/title17/92chap4.html#401](http://www.copyright.gov/title17/92chap4.html#401):

 _If a notice appears on the copies, it shall consist of the following three
elements:_

 _(1) the symbol © (the letter C in a circle), or the word “Copyright”, or the
abbreviation “Copr.”; and_

 _(2) the year of first publication of the work_

If they haven't touched this page since 2012 (totally reasonable), I think it
should be 2012.

This blog post ([http://www.photoattorney.com/qa-what-year-should-i-use-
for-m...](http://www.photoattorney.com/qa-what-year-should-i-use-for-my-
copyright-notice/)) also mentions that you can use a range for when it covers
multiple years of publication (like a blog).

~~~
raimue
Adding any copyright notice is optional since 1989 in the US, the year they
joined the international agreement of the Berne Convention which was ratified
in 1886 already.

The main purpose today is to demonstrate the owner claims the rights and is
actually willing to defend them (in court), but it's not necessary to put it
on any work.

------
stronglikedan
I can log in, but I'm getting a 503 with the following: "Something is
technically wrong. Thanks for noticing—we're going to fix it up and have
things back to normal soon."

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Just updated to a 'Twitter is currently down for maintenance' message
encouraging users to look at the status page.

------
caio1982
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/twitter.com](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/twitter.com)

~~~
aaronmarks
[http://downrightnow.com/](http://downrightnow.com/)

~~~
eik3_de
[http://isup.me/twitter.com](http://isup.me/twitter.com)

------
crabasa
Twitter Status page has been updated:

"Service issue - Most users are experiencing issues accessing Twitter on web
and mobile apps. We’re looking into it."

[http://status.twitter.com/](http://status.twitter.com/)

------
sc30317
Back up, and they sent out a message on status.twitter.com:

Update [12:12pm PDT]: During a planned deploy in one of our core services, we
experienced unexpected complications that made Twitter unavailable for many
users starting at 11:01am. We rolled back the change as soon as we identified
the issue and began a controlled recovery to ensure stability of other parts
of the service. The site was fully recovered by 11:47am PDT. We apologize for
the inconvenience.

------
NiVanc
Twitter is indeed down. No message on
[http://status.twitter.com](http://status.twitter.com) though.

~~~
gioi
[http://status.twitter.com](http://status.twitter.com) is kinda down here
(Italy).

~~~
mekishizufu
> [http://status.twitter.com](http://status.twitter.com) is kinda down here
> (Italy).

Seems like we need
[http://status.status.twitter.com](http://status.status.twitter.com)

------
beat
Gah. I'd just posted a really good reply to three people, then had a followup
when it died. The essence of comedy is timing.

------
aalpbalkan
I'm getting:

Twitter is currently down for maintenance. We expect to be back shortly. For
more information, check out Twitter Status. Thanks for your patience!

This is too bad. It comes if you refresh enough. But in the middle of the day,
why would they do maintenance? Sorry Raffi, you failed this time.

------
gabriel
Wisconsin here and also see twitter is down. Stuck in a two hour corporate
meeting. #terribletiming

------
gtirloni
Next post on HN: The massive infrastructure behind Twitter's error page

------
scotthtaylor
There will be a lot of graphs that don't look great around the operations
team. I wonder how much of an impact each minute that the service is down has
on their uptime %.

~~~
Xylakant
> I wonder how much of an impact each minute that the service is down has on
> their uptime %.

Well, that's simple math: A year has roughly 525600 minutes, that makes one
minute about 0.000190258752 % of the potential uptime.

Monthly, weekly, daily uptime calculations are left as an exercise to the
reader, as well as proper calculations for leap years.

------
aSp1de
All Location Down!

[http://geopeeker.com/fetch/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.twitter.com](http://geopeeker.com/fetch/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.twitter.com)

------
scotthtaylor
I can't tweet about twitter being down!?

Next best thing, post to HN.

Down in London, UK.

------
The_Shrike
Their API doesn't appear to be working, either.

------
shamsulbuddy
not just twitter , you can check any website from the app "Is Website Down"
for Android ..
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lowendapp....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lowendapp.iswebsiteup)

------
Aqueous
"Something is technically wrong."

Maybe: Technically, something is wrong.

Or: Something is wrong with our technology.

~~~
afandian
I think it was a joke.

~~~
Aqueous
was kinda making a joke...oh well

~~~
afandian
Turtles al the way down. You can never really be sure. Sorry.

------
julespitt
Yup, logged out, and "Something is technically wrong" if I try to log back in.

------
agumonkey
And I thought I got a late 'free password reset' .. I am disappoint.

------
seleucia
Same in Turkey also. Can people write their country also with twitter status?

------
giantrobothead
Twitter seems to be working here, unless it's some uncanny fake...

------
zvanness
Yup, session errors! Both on mobile and web, multiple IP's.

------
klapinat0r
And it's back. Will make for an interesting post-mortem

~~~
klapinat0r
Hm, why the down vote? If updating when the topic in question changes isn't
contributing, how are the million "twitter's down" dupes?

------
rubiquity
Same here. Can't log in via mobile, desktop or browser.

------
sixwing
I miss the fail whale.

------
plg
so annoying, what am I paying for if this goes down like this?

oh wait...

~~~
minimaxir
You say that sarcastically, but I imagine that many brands, who have
advertising campaigns scheduled for one of the more lucrative days of the
week, will be less amused.

~~~
ErikAugust
With a PPC/CPM model Twitter is internalizing all the losses...

Do they have different models?

~~~
minimaxir
I'm not necessarily referring to Sponsored Tweets; brands often coordinate
word-of-mouth campaigns across all forms of media too, and Twitter's downtime
would hurt that too.

~~~
ErikAugust
Oh, no doubt. Some API functionality went haywire earlier today too... so
anything built on top of Twitter can potentially have issues.

------
iceman_xiii
was down in India too. Seems to working fine now. Was logged out and it kept
telling me to stop logging in because I'm already logged in!

------
mattwritescode
SERIOUSLY, Is this really the place for this?

------
detay
Same. Looks like it's a global problem.

------
endijs
It's finally back. At least for me.

~~~
klapinat0r
Be careful, you will probably be downvoted for saying so.

~~~
endijs
Well.. you guys are not missing much. Must funny part is that #twitterdown is
now trending in Twitter. :D

------
chrislaco
Full tilt for me. Site and via Android.

------
GuerraEarth
I am fully in--Twitter back online NYC

~~~
klapinat0r
Same here, but apparently you're not allowed to say so.

------
klapinat0r
twirssi failing, and re-logging returns "Technical issues" page on Twitter.com

------
Morendil
France here. down too.

------
V1P
Same too from France…

------
antonmamonov
turns out the Twitter Api is down too. God help us all.

------
donohoe
Down in Austin, TX.

------
gnw
Down in London, GB

------
Nano2rad
It is back up now

------
saltado
yeah can't log-in anymore. Session error

------
AznHisoka
The API is up.

------
carlsednaoui
Same from NYC.

------
phildini
seems back again (in SF, CA)

~~~
cykho
Mine is still down in Melo Park, CA

------
Ryel
Yep

------
xixixao
Yes, UK.

------
mariusz79
aaaaand it's gone.

------
Ryel
Dong Nguyen speaks and Twitter shuts down.

Damn, that guys good.

------
gregchapple
down in Ireland also

------
leif
thanks a lot, argv0

------
fredix
twister is up

